# Rolex Ladies' Datejust vs. Cartier Ballon Bleu



## rockthecasbah

I know this dilemma has been covered before on these boards, but I'm trying to decide between Cartier Ballon Bleu (two models) and Rolex Ladies' Datejust.

I'm in Japan and planning to purchase from a trusted reseller that I've bought jewelry from for many years. The four watches I'm looking at are:

Cartier Ballon Bleu 33mm Automatic Two-Tone (new, approx. $7,600)

Cartier Ballon Bleu 28mm Quartz, Stainless Steel w/ diamond markers (used, approx. $5,000)

Rolex Ladies' Datejust Two-Tone with mother of pearl dial and diamond markers (used, approx. $6,000)

Rolex Ladies' Datejust Steel & White Gold with mother of pearl dial and diamond markers (used, approx. $5,700)

I had my heart set on the BB Two-Tone for a long time and was planning to get it in the 28mm size, but the 33 looks better on my wrist, has a much nicer dial and is an automatic so it was the obvious choice... but I was held back by the fact that it doesn't have the date, and when I started comparing it to other watches with diamond markers I found my eye gravitated toward the diamonds. Also I hadn't planned on spending that much and read a lot of advice online saying that, for the same or less money, DJ is a much better purchase than BB.

So here I am. I'm now leaning toward the third watch in the list above, which is the only one that has everything I want: automatic, two-tone, date, diamonds. I'm waiting to see it in person but it looks to be in great condition and the price is very reasonable. I'm planning on this being my go-to every day watch and I'm not very gentle on my jewelry, so the DJ's durability is a big selling point. I also wear a lot of yellow gold jewelry but my wedding and engagement rings are platinum so I prefer a two-tone watch to pull it all together.

Any thoughts, opinions or advice are welcome! Will post pictures if I can figure out how to.


----------



## KCZ

I think the argument for a two-tone is a good one. I also think if you wait until you've seen them all in person and on your wrist, you'll know which one speaks to you. Don't worry about what you've read is the "best purchase." That's very subjective. As long as YOU like it, and it's within your budget, that's what matters. Very few watches are investment purchases, especially if you're planning to wear it regularly.


----------



## rockthecasbah

Thanks! I wish I could post photos but I get an error every time I try to upload them...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Before I read the last paragraph in your post (leaning toward the third watch) I had already thought that piece would be the choice if I were buying for my late wife. It ticks all the right boxes and although resale should not be an issue IMO I honestly believe that particular watch of the four you listed will certainly hold its value better than the other three. Good luck with your choice and please keep us apprised. I hope you are able to post pics very soon... 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## littleprince

Without a doubt the BB 33mm. I assume you are referring to the 28mm or so Datejusts? I agree that in today's world the 33mm is perfect for most women. But more than that, I think the BB is just a stylish and iconic watch for a woman.


----------



## rockthecasbah

Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in posting. For whatever reason I can't upload photos from my phone.

It's nice to know that some people would have gone Rolex and others Cartier... it was hard to decide, but after trying them all on I went with the Rolex. I was sorely tempted by the 28mm BB w/ diamond markers, even though it only met one of my four criteria (it's THAT beautiful).

Wanted to share some photos because when I was trying to make up my mind I looked around for photos of people actually wearing the watches and they were hard to come by.

Cartier Ballon Bleu 33mm Automatic Two-Tone:








Cartier Ballon Bleu 28mm Quartz with Diamond Markers on the Dial:








Rolex Ladies' Datejust 26mm Automatic Two-Tone w/ Mother of Pearl Face Diamond Markers:








Rolex Ladies' Datejust, same as above but white gold as opposed to yellow gold (the only shot I took was together with the BB 28mm):








And just for comparison, the Cartier Ballon Bleu 28mm Quartz Two Tone (which I thought was my dream watch until I tried it on and felt the face was too small and kind of flat-looking compared to the 33mm size & the 28mm version w/ diamond markers, both of which feature embossing (?) on the dial that makes it catch the light):


----------



## rockthecasbah

One more photo of the winning watch (together with my husband's new Omega Speedmaster Pro... celebrating our 10-year anniversary and new baby):


----------



## KCZ

Great choice! It looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Roamy360

Great choice: The date just is just such a classic watch for women and men. It will be your watch to pass down to whoever when it's time. No offense to to Cartier but my Mother-in-law has a Cartier quartz that she bought for over 10K. 6 years later I can buy that watch for $2,500 easy.


----------



## rockthecasbah

Thanks both! A few weeks later and I am still totally loving the date just. It was definitely the better choice for my lifestyle.

But I will admit to a bit of watch envy... one of my colleagues came in after the break with a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso, yellow gold with diamonds, and my jaw dropped. It's not my style but lord is it an attractive watch.


----------

